# DIY Kitchen furniture



## fatmansat (Jan 10, 2013)

Hi guy,
this is my last work.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YYMslWIm2yg


----------



## mikeswoods (May 18, 2009)

Thanks again for an interesting video---love the music--

I removed the duplicate thread for you--Mike--Moderator---


----------



## fatmansat (Jan 10, 2013)

Thank's Mike to fix my damage and sorry my bad english.:icon_smile:


----------

